# Miss him?



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is Phoenix, I know everyone is just dying to get an update. (Not). He isn't cute no more, growing up ruins his fluffy cuteness he once had.

He is now registered with APHA, his name is Marvel of Flames. I am going to do DNA testing on him next.

He is 8 months old, about to be 9, he is going to be halter broke (completely) Tuesday.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's turning into a handsome horse rather than just a cute baby  The markings on his sides and back remind me so much of a horse at my work


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks great! I was wondering when we were going to get another update!! Awesome thats he registered!! Love the name!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a handsome young man he's turning into!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I can't believe its been 8 months, time flies.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm with WeTrain17, time really does fly! Seems like last week I was just looking at his baby photos.
What a handsome boy he is turning into. =)


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Time really does fly by, its crazy to think he will be a year old in three months...

Here is a picture of him at the training facility.









At first he was in their stud barn, where he couldn't see any other horse. He then started trying to tear it down so he got moved to the main barn. At first there was no horse beside him, so he was just as crazy. Though he is calmer now with the barn full so he has a buddy. 

His progress is being done by myself and a few other people. So far he works the round pen extremely well, walks almost perfectly off the lead now. Can be sacked out by a butt rope and have it placed. Our new issue is he is terrified of a burlap sack. Monday is a new day.

Kinda worried over the weekend for now. Their weekend feeder isn't the brightest. I've seen her not water nor feed a horse for the weekend because she didn't think to look in a stall we don't use, that horse was extremely dehidrated when we got back to school monday. My issue with him is that I brought my own feed, and he does not eat alfalfa and that is what she is use to feeding. The first day he cleaned up his grain but didn't touch his hay. Second day he was switched to grass and cleaned it up. Maybe my instructor is right, I do worry to much... ****.


----------



## martinevisacinder (Nov 5, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwww i love paints


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

Awwww! Great to hear an update! I think he has grown up into a handsome little fella!  LOVE paints!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

what a handsom fella  I love his face marking haha


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you were able to get him registered!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just though I'd post that he is home!!! Got some awesome pictures of him.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

LOVE that halter on him! I can't seem to find one that color around here.

He's definitely turning into a handsome boy. I can't believe how old he is already!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually bought that online, cause I couldn't find a halter that would fit him around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

